
The Importance of Personal Development and Avoiding Toxic People - Winner79
https://www.efor-real.com/6121/importance-personal-development-avoiding-toxic-people/
======
verdverm
Here here to the avoiding toxic people. What I largely consider the turning
point of my life was because the person who helped my out of a bad situation
and pointed me in a better direction said something akin to

"You're a loser because you are hanging out with other losers. Who ever you
spend time with are the people you are like. Why don't you try hanging out
with some new people?" ~ K

Forever thankful for his words

